# Your views on the Reptibreeze XL ?



## reptile-man (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys was looking to go down the diy route , but im now looking to buy a Reptibreeze XL. 

What are they like to keep the humidity / heat up in ?

Generally what are your views on them ? 

Thanks


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

hi there, if there for a chameleon then there WICKED :2thumb:,Thats what cham owners use. there great when there all set up, my yemens loves his home :flrt:..


----------



## reptile-man (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep its for a blue bar ambilobe chameleon , also any faults with them ? 

Thanks


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

surrey pets are the cheapest:2thumb:, the mesh is very delicate,it will rip if your not carefull,happened to me while i was attaching cable tidys round the exo vines : ( i would deffo buy more of them though,nothing beats these,not even the flexarium made by exo terra















:flrt:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

They are great. I had 7 rust on me but zoomed were quick to replace and they now use a mesh that dont rust and this has shown in one of my newer ones. They are great for chams:2thumb:


----------



## Lennymonaghan (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a question about the reptibreeze, maybe a silly one. How do you deal with excess moisture/ water droplets? I had a flexarium but had to stop using it as the misted water hit the back wall and the floor was constantly wet. I have to have it on the floor and against the wall. Any help appreciated


----------

